

Ask YC: What are you being for halloween? - jasonlbaptiste

We can have fun here, right? :-)  I'm a ninja, no not a PHP ninja.  At least not tonight.
======
noodle
i am being a hacker, as in, i'm lame and sitting here working on projects
tonight because i can't go out.

:(

~~~
Anon84
heh... that makes two of us. Damn bug!

~~~
ojbyrne
three now.

~~~
njoubert
woot, four!

------
sown
A fat loser who stays at home or work all the time, plays warcraft nonstop and
pines after girls he knew in high school 15 years ago.

~~~
sown
I'm not joking. :(

~~~
ojbyrne
Every great thing we do is for the women we pine after. I believe that's been
proven scientifically.

------
yummyfajitas
If I didn't have to work tonight, I'd dress like a Ruby programmer going to a
job interview:

[http://incredimazing.com/static/media/2008/03/24/6fee530ffd1...](http://incredimazing.com/static/media/2008/03/24/6fee530ffd18d26/ninjaswithguitars.jpg)

~~~
dmoney
This must be like in the Princess Bride, where they each pretend to be left-
handed, so the other will underestimate them.

------
dmpayton
I was a gorilla, my 4-month old daughter was a monkey, and my wife was the
zookeeper.

...Except we didn't get a single trick-or-treater, so I spent my time downing
a bottle of two buck chuck and installing Ubuntu 8.10. :)

------
cperciva
I dressed up as a bar code.

Or, put another way: My 2006 Google SoC t-shirt was at the top of the pile
when I woke up today. :-)

------
raganwald
<http://www.flickr.com/photos/thomasb/2990554584/>

~~~
pchristensen
Scuba diver is such a cop-out, although a very impressive one. I was too lazy
to put on the whole suit last year so I was just a snorkeler, so kudos to you!

~~~
raganwald
I left the tank off, and the wife wouldn't let me wear flippers while carrying
the baby. But I went with the long hose, thigh pocket, harness and wing.

You'll notice I left the steel backplate at home for this one. Too lazy to lug
a heavy rig down the street even without a steelie 130 on it.

~~~
pchristensen
Especially when you're carrying a kid!

------
crabl
I put on a fedora and went as the guy with a hat from XKCD.

------
brlewis
I went out as the man with the yellow hat. My kids were a cat, Darth Vader,
and a giraffe.

------
dmoney
A grammar nazi, complaining about your using "being" as an action verb.

~~~
dfranke
A grammar nazi would actually be a hilarious costume if you could hang out
with a crowd that wasn't too easily offended.

------
rshao
I was an unemployed investment banker. I wore a suit with all my shirt buttons
off by one, tie hanging really loose, and a hobo sign (ripped cardboard)
around my neck saying, "Jobless - Will work for food."

------
dfranke
I wore my fencing gear, but I was fencing so I'm not sure if that qualifies as
a costume per se. If I weren't broke I'd have worked my épée into a musketeer
costume.

------
mrtron
A pirate - fighting various ninjas that appeared. Some friends brought food
and candy that I looted.

------
rms
Black Jesus

------
thorax
I went as Henry Paulson, with a briefcase overflowing with bailout cash.

------
wynand
80's rocker with big long hair and cowboy boots.

------
jadence
I was a beer keg

------
Brushfire
employed.

